# Large number of ports



## serjsk8 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hello
I want to upgrade stelat large number of ports
But I do not want to configure each port individually
Is it possible to leave all the default configuration, and leave the computer at night and did not follow the process of updating?
I do not know if I explained well ...


Thank you for your help ...


----------



## gall0ws (Jun 4, 2010)

setenv BATCH yes


----------



## phoenix (Jun 4, 2010)

Use portmaster.  It will ask you to configure all of the ports in one shot.  After the config phase it done, then it will start the build, and you can walk away and let it do its thing.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 4, 2010)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Use portmaster.  It will ask you to configure all of the ports in one shot.  After the config phase it done, then it will start the build, and you can walk away and let it do its thing.



`# portupgrade -Ca` does the same thing.


----------



## serjsk8 (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks a lot!
I want to update KDE4 ... but still can not do it without errors jeje


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 5, 2010)

That's a different topic then.


----------

